# Need New Ideas for Solo Training



## wingchun100 (Feb 12, 2014)

This has probably been asked before, but I was just wondering: if there is ever a time when you aren't able to train with others, what DO you do on your own? I do my forms (I know all empty-hand and the dummy), practice my techniques, imagine people attacking me in a certain way, etc. But honestly, it is getting kind of old! I need some new solo drill ideas.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 13, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> This has probably been asked before, but I was just wondering: if there is ever a time when you aren't able to train with others, what DO you do on your own? I do my forms (I know all empty-hand and the dummy), practice my techniques, imagine people attacking me in a certain way, etc. But honestly, it is getting kind of old! I need some new solo drill ideas.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Probably the best thing would be to work on your foundation.
One of the best supplemental solo training exercises is pivoting.
The most important benefit of pivoting in my opinion is to help you find the center of your body , practice it very slowly pivoting to 45 degrees from side to side.

Stay relaxed and do not use any strength to initiate the pivoting movement , instead visualize a small ball in the center of your body and you will use your mind to rotate that ball from side to side.
Also be mindful that as you are pivoting you still have to focus your mental force to the centerline , and since you are moving that focus will also have to shift as well.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 13, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> what DO you do on your own?


The solo training can be as simple as partner training without partner.


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 13, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The solo training can be as simple as partner training without partner.



I could be going out on a limb here , but I think he's after exercises more pertaining to his study of Wing Chun.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 13, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> I could be going out on a limb here , but I think he's after exercises more pertaining to his study of Wing Chun.



You are correct.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 13, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> Probably the best thing would be to work on your foundation.
> One of the best supplemental solo training exercises is pivoting.
> The most important benefit of pivoting in my opinion is to help you find the center of your body , practice it very slowly pivoting to 45 degrees from side to side.
> 
> ...



Yes, I have indeed been working on this. In fact I practice my chum kiu so slow that it's almost like a tai chi form! Sifu said I have the upper body down pat. Now I need to work on connecting it to my lower body because right now I am all disjointed. If I could get the body mechanics down, I'd see some real improvements to my wing chun.


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 13, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Yes, I have indeed been working on this. In fact I practice my chum kiu so slow that it's almost like a tai chi form! Sifu said I have the upper body down pat. Now I need to work on connecting it to my lower body because right now I am all disjointed. If I could get the body mechanics down, I'd see some real improvements to my wing chun.



You can practice it slow , but the main thing is that the stepping is in sync with the arm movements , so too with the pivoting.
But rather than thinking of moving your feet in time with the arms , think of moving your waist in time with your arms.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 13, 2014)

That is the exact advice Sifu had! I guess maybe what he meant is my arms and legs are good, but they are disconnected by my waist LOL.


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 13, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> That is the exact advice Sifu had! I guess maybe what he meant is my arms and legs are good, but they are disconnected by my waist LOL.



Think of it this way , if I just stand there and move my leg forward , it is pretty much just the weight of my leg.
But if I initiate the forward step with my waist then my whole body mass is sent forward.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes, and what I am looking for is generate that force. Sifu is shorter and weighs less than me, yet he can hit harder because his body mechanics are better.


----------



## Marnetmar (Feb 13, 2014)

This is more related to the OP than the discussion above, but something I like to do is find a semi-heavy medicine ball and rotate your arms as if you're doing sticking hands exercises. I would also recommend putting a small 2-3 pound dumbbell in each hand and practicing body structure.

Cheers!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 13, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> but I think he's after exercises more pertaining to his study of Wing Chun.


You guys don't do any "partner drills" like this?


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 13, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You guys don't do any "partner drills" like this?



We do various things like chi sau , lap sau , pak sau vs pak sau , continuous punch vs continuous punch etc.
But your reaction is primarily based on the direction and type of force you are receiving at the time.
It would be counter productive in my opinion and possibly lead to the embedding of bad habits if he starts training rehearsed pre conceived attacks and defences against an imaginary partner.

Better to just work on improving his foundation and wait until such time as he can find a real partner to train with , or purchase a wooden dummy.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 14, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> rehearsed pre conceived attacks and defences against an imaginary partner.


To defend against an imaginary partner may not be a good idea because you don't know how your opponent may attack you. But to rehearse preconceived attacks will be a good idea when training partner is not available. The simplest "preconceived attack" can be just 

- right jab, left cross, or
- groin kick, face punch.

You can even train footwork in this clip:






as this:


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 18, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> We do various things like chi sau , lap sau , pak sau vs pak sau , continuous punch vs continuous punch etc.
> But your reaction is primarily based on the direction and type of force you are receiving at the time.
> It would be counter productive in my opinion and possibly lead to the embedding of bad habits if he starts training rehearsed pre conceived attacks and defences against an imaginary partner.
> 
> Better to just work on improving his foundation and wait until such time as he can find a real partner to train with , or purchase a wooden dummy.



I'm in the process of building my own. I know the entire dummy form...can't wait to be able to practice it (not to mention various techniques on it) at home.


----------



## geezer (Feb 18, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I'm in the process of building my own. I know the entire dummy form...can't wait to be able to practice it (not to mention various techniques on it) at home.



Did you teach yourself the dummy form?


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 19, 2014)

geezer said:


> Did you teach yourself the dummy form?



No, I have been attending a school since 1995. With fatherhood, feeding children became more important than my desire to attend class. I'm about to start a job where I will once again have the funds to go, but in the meantime I was looking for some solo training ideas.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 19, 2014)

geezer said:


> Did you teach yourself the dummy form?



And just out of curiosity, what would make you ask that?


----------



## geezer (Feb 19, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> No, I have been attending a school since 1995. With fatherhood, feeding children became more important than my desire to attend class.



Putting your _children _before WC?!? Boy are your priorities messed up.

OK. Just kidding. In fact the same thing happened to me and I was away from training for about 15 or 16 years. Now as for the question about the dummy. I was just responding to your statement about _solo _training. Also, in my lineage, you usually wait a long time before learning the dummy form. But if you started back in '95 ...well, that is a long time!


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 19, 2014)

geezer said:


> Putting your _children _before WC?!? Boy are your priorities messed up.
> 
> OK. Just kidding. In fact the same thing happened to me and I was away from training for about 15 or 16 years. Now as for the question about the dummy. I was just responding to your statement about _solo _training. Also, in my lineage, you usually wait a long time before learning the dummy form. But if you started back in '95 ...well, that is a long time!



Oh no, I am not one of those people that I have seen on here who try to learn wing chun from books, Youtube videos and the Yip Man movies. (Oddly enough, I DO attend a school that is in the Yip Man lineage.)


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 26, 2014)

I would recommend basics like wall bag training. There are so many things you can work on it. That and your dummy.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thunder Foot said:


> I would recommend basics like wall bag training. There are so many things you can work on it. That and your dummy.



Yes, I need to get some wall bags because every now and then I still have a bad habit of being too tense when I punch. If I had an actual object to hit, then I can practice my release better.


----------



## Marnetmar (Feb 27, 2014)

If you're planning on making your own wall bags I'd recommend filling a canvas bag with hard sand.


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 27, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> If you're planning on making your own wall bags I'd recommend filling a canvas bag with hard sand.



Don't use that mate , it seems to absorb moisture and it ends up getting really hard and compacted.
I reckon mung beans are pretty good.
Peace , love and mung beans baby.


----------

